
Report says no major MacBook Pro upgrade is coming this year - artsandsci
http://bgr.com/2018/01/15/macbook-pro-2018-rumors-upgrade/
======
taylodl
That's entirely believable. Apple has just brought out the iMac Pro and they
said they're bringing out a new Pro machine this year. I would only expect the
MBP to get component upgrades. Though it'd be nice if one of those upgrades
included the option for 32Gb RAM.

